# led burn in



## hahoo (Dec 24, 2012)

will it get brighter, whiter, after several hours of use ?


----------



## Bright_Light (Dec 24, 2012)

My Nichia Malkoff M61L 219 did after about 10-12 hours of use. Brighter and whiter.


----------



## hahoo (Dec 24, 2012)

thanks.........


----------



## Norm (Dec 24, 2012)

hahoo said:


> thanks, and thanks to whoever moved this post....
> now i gotta dig around in a forum i never come to......guess i broke a rule or something,....



No rules broken, your topic was in reference to LEDs which may or may not be mounted in a flashlight, hence the move from LED flashlights.

Norm


----------



## hahoo (Dec 24, 2012)

Norm said:


> No rules broken, your topic was in reference to LEDs which may or may not be mounted in a flashlight, hence the move from LED flashlights.
> 
> Norm



guess your right thanks...


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Dec 24, 2012)

I've heard that you can burn in SST-90s to lower the vf.


----------



## The_Driver (Dec 24, 2012)

hellokitty[hk] said:


> I've heard that you can burn in SST-90s to lower the vf.



As far as I know nobody has ever proven that this actually makes the leds brighter. They only pull more current in direct drive setups...


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 24, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> As far as I know nobody has ever proven that this actually makes the leds brighter. They only pull more current in direct drive setups...



According to Vinh, he measured the LEDs as brighter after Burn in...and noted that longer burn in resulted in brighter output.


----------



## The_Driver (Dec 24, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> According to Vinh, he measured the LEDs as brighter after Burn in...and noted that longer burn in resulted in brighter output.



But do the leds actually become more efficient or do they just pull soo much more current that they become a little bit brighter?

If this method actually worked reliably one would think that the led manufacturers would all be doing it during production...


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 24, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> But do the leds actually become more efficient or do they just pull soo much more current that they become a little bit brighter?
> 
> If this method actually worked reliably one would think that the led manufacturers would all be doing it during production...



Hmmm, I don't know....that's a separate question really...as to WHY. It was reported to be brighter after burn in. It obviously allows it to draw more current.

It sounds like you can see that it might be brighter due to drawing more current...but question the ratio of additional current to the additional light?

Maybe akin to a car needing double the horsepower to go from a top speed of 180 to a top speed of 200 mph?


Anything that takes time is typically something a manufacturer would look askance at. I think Vinh mentioned 10-12 hours to do HIS burn-ins for example, and I'm not sure how feasible that would be to work into a production environment. I'm sure they would consider burn-in, I know some other industries DO do burn ins on things...but it might not work out in this case, or, sure, they'd probably do it.

It could be like dedoming...they made a LED w/o a dome, but, I don't see them taking an LED off a reel, and then taking its dome off in a production setting.


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2012)

hahoo said:


> thanks.........



The general section and led flashlight secrions have almost the same viewers, this one having some mire IIRC so by moving here, more people can actually view this and may have an answer to your question...


Bak to topic, never thought about before but would seem plausible based from the findings of some of the members here


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyone knows how to do a good led burn in to achieve the most brightness?


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 24, 2012)

AlexGT said:


> Anyone knows how to do a good led burn in to achieve the most brightness?



I have a feeling its very LED dependent.

Vinh has a help section in this forum where he describes the process. You can check it out and see what makes sense (He answers questions, so you can get it from the burning horse's mouth)


----------



## jeffaroo (Jan 9, 2013)

i usually do small cycles. the next cycle will be 30% - 50% longer and i give about 30 min between cycles
at around 6 hour runs i call it good. then again im a guitar pedal builder that likes to play with lights


----------

